# Two new prototype cubes



## feifucong (Jun 20, 2014)

These are two new prototype cubes I received several days ago. Everyone knows what they are, right?  

I'm quite satisfied with the new skewb and new pyraminx prototype. 

If everything goes on schedule, I believe the offical version of these two will come out soon.


----------



## maps600 (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow! I can't wait for the skewb!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome! Right when I ordered my first skewb, a LanLan yesterday though.


----------



## kcl (Jun 20, 2014)

Can we see the skewb mech?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh nice! Yay MoYu!

Also, your English is really good.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 20, 2014)

Why aren't either of these a 5x5?


----------



## kcl (Jun 20, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Why aren't either of these a 5x5?



Because skewb is the best <3


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 20, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Why aren't either of these a 5x5?



Needs Mour 6x6


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Because skewb is the best <3





TheDubDubJr said:


> Needs Mour 6x6



You're both idiots!

Also, all three of us joined SS in March, just different years.

Last but not least, Walker, your sig is fantastic...


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 20, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Why aren't either of these a 5x5?



Modded SS 5x5 is amazing
Modded SS Pyra is decent
Modded LanLan Skewb is ok-decent

So IMO Skewb>Pyra>5x5 priority.


----------



## karrot321 (Jun 20, 2014)

really looking forward to the skewb!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 20, 2014)

Looking forward for these cubes!


----------



## tx789 (Jun 20, 2014)

Good to see these. I'd like to get both.


----------



## SweetSolver (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm sure both of them will be great, but I'm really looking forward to getting a better look at the Skewb


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 20, 2014)

Why is the Skewb prototype Blue?


----------



## mns112 (Jun 20, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Why is the Skewb prototype Blue?



I was thinking about the same thing


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 20, 2014)

Another thing can you show us what they look like on the inside? It's fine if you can't right now.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 20, 2014)

Yay new pyraminx, I will be getting both the skewb and pyraminx. :3


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 20, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> You're both idiots!
> 
> Also, all three of us joined SS in March, just different years.
> 
> Last but not least, Walker, your sig is fantastic...



March club, unite!


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 21, 2014)

I've been waiting to get a skewb for this reason. Can't wait.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 28, 2014)

Whats the current status of these puzzles?


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 29, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Whats the current status of these puzzles?



still prototype
my guess is they are in the pipeline after the 765, or 756, i dunno, there could be non-wca puzzzles in between those btw


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 29, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> still prototype
> my guess is they are in the pipeline after the 765, or 756, i dunno, there could be non-wca puzzzles in between those btw



ok thanks.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Modded SS 5x5 is amazing
> Modded SS Pyra is decent
> Modded LanLan Skewb is ok-decent
> 
> So IMO Skewb>Pyra>5x5 priority.


6x6 should be about even with skewb though.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Jun 29, 2014)

The gaps between the pieces look a little large for what is normal. Is this due to a trend of puzzle manufacturers to make the pieces more rounded, such as with the aolong, or is it just because the puzzle is partly assembled or something like that?


----------

